# My attempts at using Uber yesterday as a PAX...



## JustPaxingThru (Jun 18, 2015)

Tried to use Uber for 2 different rides. One from our parking garage to our dinner location (15min, 3 miles away), and another on the way back. Took a total of 4 different calls to get the job done...

When our group was ready we dropped our pin, and received notification that our Uber was on his way and 2 minutes away. It then changed to 4 minutes away, still, no problem. It's showing he's moving in the right direction, and there is traffic. We get it, it's fine. Shortly after, the app shows him turning a few blocks away. He calls us and says "I am at x & x, where are you?". We tell him, we are standing where the pin was placed at a different intersection about 4 blocks away. He says okay, and hangs up. Still watching the app, he is driving around lost. We call him and ask where he is going, and if he knows where we are. He says yes, I will be there in 2 minutes. We wait the 2mins, and app says he is still 4mins away heading in the opposite direction! We called yet again, saying where we were & he verified that's where the app was...and that he was coming. Over 5 minutes later, we called him & said we had changed plans, and to cancel. Waited over 15mins for an Uber that couldn't figure out where we were after we had told him multiple times. There was also an awful language barrier.

After our first failed attempt, we try to call another Uber to take us to our location. This guy showed up in 4mins with no issues finding us (the same location we were at previously). Destination was already in the app, he plugged it in & we were off. He wasn't super talkative which is fine with us, as long as he gets us where we need to be & safely. Well, he braked incredibly hard every single time! AND, he blew through a stop sign, had people honking and mad at us. Not a good situation at all. While we reached out destination in one piece, we were all a little rattled by the rough ride. We gave him a 4 star, which we think was generous.

After we had dinner, we needed a ride back into the city. We called for another Uber, except this time the pin wasn't dropped correctly. A minute or two after we had gotten a driver, we tried calling him to give the correct location. He didn't answer. A few minutes later, it says he is "arriving". We try calling him once again, still no answer. Called him once more, still no answer. You would think the guy would have made some attempt at contacting us since the area was surging at this point, but nope. In a last ditch effort, we also tried to text him. He never once answered us! 

After having cancelled that failed attempt, we called for another & made sure the location was correct & it was still surging in the area. The guy showed up 5mins later & we were off to the destination. He was talkative, drove well, and we felt safe. Not sure if it was because he is a parent himself, and perhaps a more cautious driver. But overall, we had a great experience with him. He got 5 stars, and a nice tip from us.

Maybe we just had some bad luck yesterday, or is it always "hit or miss"? In the past, if only a few trips, I have had pleasant experiences.


----------



## Biovirus (Jun 3, 2015)

I've taken Lyft and uber rides.

Over all every ride blew balls. That's why I think these people on here crying about their rating actually deserve their ratings


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Maybe YOU tipped well but you were probably the only one. You get what you pay for. You don't expect a bunch of great drivers to stay on the platform when their LOSING money do you? Pay below minimum wage rates get below minimum wage service. That's why I stopped driving for Uber.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

JustPaxingThru said:


> Tried to use Uber for 2 different rides. One from our parking garage to our dinner location (15min, 3 miles away), and another on the way back. Took a total of 4 different calls to get the job done...
> 
> When our group was ready we dropped our pin, and received notification that our Uber was on his way and 2 minutes away. It then changed to 4 minutes away, still, no problem. It's showing he's moving in the right direction, and there is traffic. We get it, it's fine. Shortly after, the app shows him turning a few blocks away. He calls us and says "I am at x & x, where are you?". We tell him, we are standing where the pin was placed at a different intersection about 4 blocks away. He says okay, and hangs up. Still watching the app, he is driving around lost. We call him and ask where he is going, and if he knows where we are. He says yes, I will be there in 2 minutes. We wait the 2mins, and app says he is still 4mins away heading in the opposite direction! We called yet again, saying where we were & he verified that's where the app was...and that he was coming. Over 5 minutes later, we called him & said we had changed plans, and to cancel. Waited over 15mins for an Uber that couldn't figure out where we were after we had told him multiple times. There was also an awful language barrier.
> 
> ...


^^^
Uhh Ohhh... you just mentioned the kiss of death word. 
Parent.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

JustPaxingThru said:


> Tried to use Uber for 2 different rides. One from our parking garage to our dinner location (15min, 3 miles away), and another on the way back. Took a total of 4 different calls to get the job done...
> 
> When our group was ready we dropped our pin, and received notification that our Uber was on his way and 2 minutes away. It then changed to 4 minutes away, still, no problem. It's showing he's moving in the right direction, and there is traffic. We get it, it's fine. Shortly after, the app shows him turning a few blocks away. He calls us and says "I am at x & x, where are you?". We tell him, we are standing where the pin was placed at a different intersection about 4 blocks away. He says okay, and hangs up. Still watching the app, he is driving around lost. We call him and ask where he is going, and if he knows where we are. He says yes, I will be there in 2 minutes. We wait the 2mins, and app says he is still 4mins away heading in the opposite direction! We called yet again, saying where we were & he verified that's where the app was...and that he was coming. Over 5 minutes later, we called him & said we had changed plans, and to cancel. Waited over 15mins for an Uber that couldn't figure out where we were after we had told him multiple times. There was also an awful language barrier.
> 
> ...


Why the F*ck do i need to talk, my name is not Cedric The Entertainer..

Getting tired of the shit passengers, starting driving taxi in 2001, i was giving great service, great rates, water, candy and gum long before uber, All you shit self entitled passengers can kiss my ass.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Sounds like some of the drivers now left to do Uber X. I think my ratings have been going up the last few months because the drivers out there are so bad and don't speak English very well. I like to think I have really improved to 4.84 rating but it might be the best of the worst.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

More than a few of my taxi passengers have been voicing similar complaints, be they street hails, calls from my compnay or Uber Taxi passengers. The Uber Taxi passengers seem to be the m ost vocal.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

I think "you get what you pay for" applies quite nicely here.

Try UberBlack next time and see if your experience improves.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

If you drop the pin wrong a lot of drivers won't go looking for you. I will as long as they're nice on the phone and it just seems like a slight mistake or some kind of app/map error. When I've had a pin be over 1 mile off and the pax is calling me complaining that i'm not there yet or isn't answering when I say i've arrived 3 minutes ago and am wondering where they are... Sorry but if you're wasting my time i'll waste yours too. Thanks for the $5. Good luck, ****er.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

JustPaxingThru said:


> Tried to use Uber for 2 different rides. One from our parking garage to our dinner location (15min, 3 miles away), and another on the way back. Took a total of 4 different calls to get the job done...
> 
> When our group was ready we dropped our pin, and received notification that our Uber was on his way and 2 minutes away. It then changed to 4 minutes away, still, no problem. It's showing he's moving in the right direction, and there is traffic. We get it, it's fine. Shortly after, the app shows him turning a few blocks away. He calls us and says "I am at x & x, where are you?". We tell him, we are standing where the pin was placed at a different intersection about 4 blocks away. He says okay, and hangs up. Still watching the app, he is driving around lost. We call him and ask where he is going, and if he knows where we are. He says yes, I will be there in 2 minutes. We wait the 2mins, and app says he is still 4mins away heading in the opposite direction! We called yet again, saying where we were & he verified that's where the app was...and that he was coming. Over 5 minutes later, we called him & said we had changed plans, and to cancel. Waited over 15mins for an Uber that couldn't figure out where we were after we had told him multiple times. There was also an awful language barrier.
> 
> ...


Here's the truth that Uber doesn't want you as a Pax to know. Uber has cut their rates so low that driver's can no longer make a decent $ return for their time and the use if thier own cars. Uber recently increased their commission cut of the fares from % 20 to % 25. They treat their drivers like third class citizens and threaten to fire you for the dumbest reason. A lot of the experienced drivers have quit. The drivers that you have described are the result of the new recruitment campaign and not coming from the better class of drivers and most often can't even speak English very well and don't know their way around the city and are very lacking in driving skills. Most of the experienced drivers who have these skills have left for the above mentioned reasons. The following saying sums up
the present Uber situation. "You can't make chicken salad out of chicken shit"
Hope this post helps you to understand how bad it is and more important WHY.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Uber has dropped rates so low that most of the experienced drivers have either quit or don't drive very often. Uber has a revolving door of drivers. Most drivers figure out that they can't make money doing this as they are simply destroying their cars. This has left uneducated, sketchy drivers to fill in all the gaps. Your experience is becoming the norm. Uber does not care about your bad experience. If they did, they would have competitive rates to attract better drivers. Uber only cares about the big payday of going public, before their house of cards comes crashing down.


----------



## picknyourseat (Mar 18, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> I think "you get what you pay for" applies quite nicely here.
> 
> Try UberBlack next time and see if your experience improves.


I 100% approve this message!

I am an UberBLACK driver in Phoenix with a 4.95 rating over 1000 trips and will take care of any customer that has been slighted by the UberX experience!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

picknyourseat said:


> I 100% approve this message!
> 
> I am an UberBLACK driver in Phoenix with a 4.95 rating over 1000 trips and will take care of any customer that has been slighted by the UberX experience!


*i don't think its about shity uberX drivers, its about cheap ass entitled passengers, They pay peanuts so they think they have the right to treat us like charlie brown*.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm an experienced UberX driver who has cut my hours of driving to a minimum. I only drive in the mornings to try to pick up airport runs.

I'll cancel on you if I think you are wasting my time with a minimum fare.

I won't wait more than 5 minutes for you because it is more profitable for me to cancel on you if you make me wait.

I don't allow food or drinks in my car.

I don't want you playing with my radio. You listen to what I listen to.

I never would dream of offering you water or anything. I offer a safe ride in a clean car....That's all.

I will think ************** if you don't tip me and will probably rate you accordingly.

These are the realities of how I drive. Uber has cut my rate so many times, and lied about it, I hate Uber, which is why I am so bitter about driving anybody. I have had to systematically figure out how to maximize my profits as a reaction to Uber treating me like shit.

I might engage you in conversation if I'm really bored, but really, I'd rather that you just sit in the back and play with your phone because I have no interest in anything you have to say.

Consider yourself lucky to get a driver like me. I am safe, intelligent, competent and sober. Uber has chased off so many experienced, good drivers that passengers have a good chance of ending up with someone who has no business driving anybody around. Dangerous drivers, thieves, drug addicts. Uber doesn't even drug test their drivers. They don't care who is driving you around as long as they are able to take your money while they pay their drivers next to nothing. Considering that there is a good possibility that the driver is incapable of finding anything else to do with their life, should tell you something.

My rating is a 4.87. I too have over 1000 rides.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

One last comment on this one...
I can only take this comment on face value, but "parking garage"? 
How many levels below ground or above? 
Even if the pin was perfectly placed, would you actually expect a driver to go through the levels to find you?
Were you at least standing by an elevator on the main / entry level?


----------



## picknyourseat (Mar 18, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> *i don't think its about shity uberX drivers, its about cheap ass entitled passengers, They pay peanuts so they think they have the right to treat us like charlie brown*.


I also agree here.

Once Uber decides, in it's infinite wisdom, to reduce the rates on the premium platforms, I am sure the experience will be much different for drivers as well as clients.

As they say, you get what you pay for!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

picknyourseat said:


> I also agree here.
> 
> Once Uber decides, in it's infinite wisdom, to reduce the rates on the premium platforms, I am sure the experience will be much different for drivers as well as clients.
> 
> As they say, you get what you pay for!


In the case of P.O.S. uberX clients It's Not "you get what you pay for!"
It's "you pay for what you think you are getting!"
It's called "The Devaluation of a Service"

if you were paying for sex who would you have the most respect for:
The $5 to $20 street hooker or the ***** in a bar or club asking $50 to $200 for her services,

if the hooker give you the same service as the *****, you would not respect her..


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

JustPaxingThru said:


> Tried to use Uber for 2 different rides. One from our parking garage to our dinner location (15min, 3 miles away), and another on the way back. Took a total of 4 different calls to get the job done...
> 
> When our group was ready we dropped our pin, and received notification that our Uber was on his way and 2 minutes away. It then changed to 4 minutes away, still, no problem. It's showing he's moving in the right direction, and there is traffic. We get it, it's fine. Shortly after, the app shows him turning a few blocks away. He calls us and says "I am at x & x, where are you?". We tell him, we are standing where the pin was placed at a different intersection about 4 blocks away. He says okay, and hangs up. Still watching the app, he is driving around lost. We call him and ask where he is going, and if he knows where we are. He says yes, I will be there in 2 minutes. We wait the 2mins, and app says he is still 4mins away heading in the opposite direction! We called yet again, saying where we were & he verified that's where the app was...and that he was coming. Over 5 minutes later, we called him & said we had changed plans, and to cancel. Waited over 15mins for an Uber that couldn't figure out where we were after we had told him multiple times. There was also an awful language barrier.
> 
> ...


I think it's smart to do his occasionally. We use it a couple of times a week and it's always good to observe other drivers and see what you like/don't like.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Thank you for using UberX. I'm sorry Uber misled you into thinking that UberX is a 5 star service.

The reality is no human can deliver 5 star service in exchange for 5 cent profit. UberX is the Walmart of for hire transportation. Yes its prices are cheap and locations are convenient. But don't expect much out of the workers unless you want to be disappointed.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

It's hard to really coment correctly about this thread because she doesn't say where she's from. If the poster is in a city with decent rates I would say one thing. But considering her experience I would say she's in $1 a mile or less. You guys are right you get what you pay for. 

Ps good job with the tipping the good driver at least.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Check the driver rating. Cancel if it is not 4.8 or 4.9. Then you'll get a good driver, but you'll have to wait for it.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Check the driver rating. Cancel if it is not 4.8 or 4.9. Then you'll get a good driver, but you'll have to wait for it.


Is most below 4.8? It took me awhile to get off of 4.74 area to 4.8 but I just assumed I was normal but maybe those that say their rating here are the ones with high 4.8s. Then again, you told us your shitty rating and needy to go to Uber school with the other short busers. Did the class work and you have kept your rating up to above 4.6?


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

I’m a 4.5 and I’m so better than 4 other drivers I did as a pax. They were 4.7 to 4.9. lol

Two of them did not even have a phone mount. Kept looking down at their crotch. One had a lot of garbage or personal stuff on the floor. One played loud music and honked a few times.

The rating system is flawed.


----------



## JustPaxingThru (Jun 18, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Uhh Ohhh... you just mentioned the kiss of death word.
> Parent.


What's wrong with the use of the word "parent"? The guy actually voluntarily told us he had children & was a parent. 
I have no issues with parents, or anyone for that matter, driving me to where I need to be as long as I get there safely & in one piece.



painfreepc said:


> Why the F*ck do i need to talk, my name is not Cedric The Entertainer..
> 
> Getting tired of the shit passengers, starting driving taxi in 2001, i was giving great service, great rates, water, candy and gum long before uber, All you shit self entitled passengers can kiss my ass.


I don't think I am a "shit self entitled passenger". The only thing I actually expect is that you get me from point A to point B safely, and in one piece. I don't want to be jerked around everytime you break. And, I don't want you to blow through stop signs. If you want to talk to me/us, fine. If not, that's fine too. I'll just keep to myself. As long as I get there & am safe, you will get 5 stars & a tip.



Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> I think "you get what you pay for" applies quite nicely here.
> 
> Try UberBlack next time and see if your experience improves.


I would love to be able to try UberBlack or something along those lines, but cannot. Our city only offers UberX and UberXL. 



Uber-Doober said:


> One last comment on this one...
> I can only take this comment on face value, but "parking garage"?
> How many levels below ground or above?
> Even if the pin was perfectly placed, would you actually expect a driver to go through the levels to find you?
> Were you at least standing by an elevator on the main / entry level?


I guess I should have been more specific. I parked in a parking garage, yes. However, we were standing OUTSIDE of the parking garage when we requested an Uber. We remained outside as a group waiting for the Uber, that never arrived. We weren't inside. That would be silly to make the driver pay $6 to enter the garage, just to leave again.



Adbam said:


> It's hard to really coment correctly about this thread because she doesn't say where she's from. If the poster is in a city with decent rates I would say one thing. But considering her experience I would say she's in $1 a mile or less. You guys are right you get what you pay for.
> 
> Ps good job with the tipping the good driver at least.


The city I was in was Pittsburgh. I heard the rates had been cut sometime around the start of summer (UberX only, not UberXL). I believe the rate is still over $1/mile, perhaps $1.20 or so.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I ha


Sacto Burbs said:


> The class made no difference, but my new strategy in my signature is working like a charm.
> View attachment 11502
> 
> 
> ...


I have removed you from my passenger shit list.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Those are my driver ratings. I've only ever taken Uber as a rider three times. Thank you though.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> I'm an experienced UberX driver who has cut my hours of driving to a minimum. I only drive in the mornings to try to pick up airport runs.
> 
> I'll cancel on you if I think you are wasting my time with a minimum fare.
> 
> ...


That.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

picknyourseat said:


> Once Uber decides, in it's infinite wisdom, to reduce the rates on the premium platforms, I am sure the experience will be much different for drivers as well as clients.
> 
> As they say, you get what you pay for!


Uber m ight reduce rates on its premium platforms, but it can not reduce rates on its mid-level platform, Uber Taxi. _*WAIT A MINUTE, HOLD that thought..........*_this is _*UBER*_ that is under discussion. It breaks any laws that it wants to: legislated, Constitutional, Physics, Economics, Mathematics, Time...........oh, never mind.........

I took my first UberX ride to-day. Some guy with a 4,8 had a Honda SUV or crossover, I can not be sure which. Nice guy, showed up promptly, knew where he was going........and _*YES*_, I gave him a good tip, in Long Green.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> I'm an experienced UberX driver who has cut my hours of driving to a minimum. I only drive in the mornings to try to pick up airport runs....... Consider yourself lucky to get a driver like me. I am safe, intelligent, competent and sober.
> 
> Uber has chased off so many experienced, good drivers that passengers have a good chance of ending up with someone who has no business driving anybody around. Dangerous drivers, thieves, drug addicts. Uber doesn't even drug test their drivers. They don't care who is driving you around as long as they are able to take your money while they pay their drivers next to nothing. Considering that there is a good possibility that the driver is incapable of finding anything else to do with their life, should tell you something.


If you want further proof, go to your local Uber office and observe who is there being onboarded now. A lot of sub-normal IQ individuals. People that would not pass the customary drug tests required in many unskilled jobs.

There are still some good drivers left doing UberX that are like Realityshark has described himself. But the average level of the "stock" of UberX drivers is going down and down, given how the in and out flows are compared to the stock. Those like him keep on quitting and the ones that come in as replacements are like those people that you see at the Uber offices.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

JustPaxingThru said:


> What's wrong with the use of the word "parent"? The guy actually voluntarily told us he had children & was a parent.
> I have no issues with parents, or anyone for that matter, driving me to where I need to be as long as I get there safely & in one piece.
> 
> I don't think I am a "shit self entitled passenger". The only thing I actually expect is that you get me from point A to point B safely, and in one piece. I don't want to be jerked around everytime you break. And, I don't want you to blow through stop signs. If you want to talk to me/us, fine. If not, that's fine too. I'll just keep to myself. As long as I get there & am safe, you will get 5 stars & a tip.
> ...


^^^
Because "parents" (Like those idiots that used to have those 'baby on board' signs in their back windows... as if I could give a damn), usually have those little organisms with them that spit up in the car, scream like banshees, throw their food, drop their formula, take massive dumps in their leaky pants that leaves a cloud of excremental fog in the car for the next three days.
And these "parents" think that their little genetically inferior mongos think that they can do no wrong and usually tear up a seat trying to install one of those seats which are invariably filthy to begin with and should have been carted off to a toxic dumpsite months ago just like asbestos... with an environmental permit. 
Those kids should be mandatorily dressed in little mini biohazard suits before entering the vehicle and dome lights should have ultraviolet bulbs that would be focused on them from the beginning to the end of the trip. 
Short trip, no tip, and three days of sterilization of the interior so that civilized people can actually ride without catching some nightmarish disease because they touched a surface inside of the vehicle and then rubbed an eye inadvertently.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> If you want further proof, go to your local Uber office and observe who is there being onboarded now. A lot of sub-normal IQ individuals. People that would not pass the customary drug tests required in many unskilled jobs.
> 
> There are still some good drivers left doing UberX that are like Realityshark has described himself. But the average level of the "stock" of UberX drivers is going down and down, given how the in and out flows are compared to the stock. Those like him keep on quitting and the ones that come in as replacements are like those people that you see at the Uber offices.


POST # 30/uberdriver: Thank You for
Your Succinct and
Sober (no pun) Assessment of the Sorry
State of the #[F]UberHooptie Drivership.
Was any other "Market" other than LA/
OC allowed the "Hooptie Option"?

Too bad that because You're over 38 and
...."Commodity" (snarkysnickering from
the "Employees") that Flagellatey Boi TK
would consider Your Opinion "unworthy".

You probably aren't even Rated on Nin-
tendo Wii "Onanist"! Pfffft.

Can't wait 'til His August Exigency
"catches" a Mach II projectile,
right in the "Eddie Munster".

Bison CAN dream.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> One last comment on this one...
> I can only take this comment on face value, but "parking garage"?
> How many levels below ground or above?
> Even if the pin was perfectly placed, would you actually expect a driver to go through the levels to find you?
> Were you at least standing by an elevator on the main / entry level?


If you're getting picked up in a parking garage that has multiple levels you have enough time during the drivers trip to your location to get to the ground level or just outside of the garage to be picked up. Since a lot of parking garages require you to pay to enter it would be pretty silly to expect your driver to enter the garage to get you.

I really can't see a situation where the pax shouldn't just exit the garage to expedite the process (assuming they can walk or if they're handicapped I would assume the garage would have wheelchair access or something).


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

JustPaxingThru said:


> Maybe we just had some bad luck yesterday, or is it always "hit or miss"? In the past, if only a few trips, I have had pleasant experiences.


A year ago when the rates were higher, you could pretty much count on getting a very good uberX experience.
But Uber is determined to make their service "_everyone's private driver_" -
which means offering lower cost (and lower level) services that more people can afford.
To keep more discriminating people happy, they offer higher levels of service, including uberSELECT, uberPLUS and uberBLACK.

If you're ok with the hit & miss, use uberX...
Use UberSELECT when you want to step it up a notch.
It's always your choice.

Just keep in mind that Uber doesn't train drivers, doesn't screen them for city knowledge or English. Drivers come from all backgrounds imaginable so you're never going to have a cookie cutter experience with Uber, at any level of service.

But here are two tips that will help improve your overall satisfaction with the service you receive using a ride-sharing app:

1) *Don't just open the app and hit 'request ride'*.
(Your GPS location may not be current in the system).
You have to make sure you've moved the map to place that damned pin exactly where you want to be picked up.
Regardless of the address shown, once we're close by, we're going to drive to the pin unless you've told us otherwise.

2) *Don't call your driver* -
Phone calls interrupt our view of the *NAVIGATION* and address
and we may have to stop driving just to talk to you.
That's going to delay your pick-up.
Instead, immediately after your request is 'accepted' - send a short txt to the driver with the building name,
the business name or even just confirming the street address. That's all we need to get to you...
and we can wait till a red-light or stop sign to glance at the txt,
whereas a phone call we have to answer (or ignore) in real-time.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

JustPaxingThru said:


> is it always "hit or miss"?


I've been thinking about your question and wanted to come up with a short and relevant 'general' reply. 
I think I have it now:

Taxi service in your area is 'hit or miss' - just like everywhere else.
Some good - some 'ok' - some bad.
You are ordering Uber - a service that is 1/2 the cost of taxi cab.
If you expect substantially better service while paying substantially less, you're often going to be disappointed.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> One last comment on this one...
> I can only take this comment on face value, but "parking garage"?
> How many levels below ground or above?
> Even if the pin was perfectly placed, would you actually expect a driver to go through the levels to find you?
> Were you at least standing by an elevator on the main / entry level?


I had one that jumped in and gleefully exclaimed that she was going to the Fashion Outlet Mall. That's great but I had no idea where it was. Discover it's out by the airport, that's why. When we arrive she wants me to go to the 3rd level of the parking garage. Uh, no. So she she says "the door over there is fine then". That's right. You can take the elevator to work.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

why wouldn't you drive to where she wanted? 
what difference does it make to you when you're being paid both time and mileage?
just curious.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> If you expect substantially better service while paying substantially less, you're often going to be disappointed.


That statement, _*alone*_, earned you my "like" for your post. It is a statement that applies to anyone who enters any market place.

There are far too many Rocket Scientists on whom that is totally lost.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Because "parents" (Like those idiots that used to have those 'baby on board' signs in their back windows... as if I could give a damn), usually have those little organisms with them that spit up in the car, scream like banshees, throw their food, drop their formula, take massive dumps in their leaky pants that leaves a cloud of excremental fog in the car for the next three days.
> And these "parents" think that their little genetically inferior mongos think that they can do no wrong and usually tear up a seat trying to install one of those seats which are invariably filthy to begin with and should have been carted off to a toxic dumpsite months ago just like asbestos... with an environmental permit.
> Those kids should be mandatorily dressed in little mini biohazard suits before entering the vehicle and dome lights should have ultraviolet bulbs that would be focused on them from the beginning to the end of the trip.
> Short trip, no tip, and three days of sterilization of the interior so that civilized people can actually ride without catching some nightmarish disease because they touched a surface inside of the vehicle and then rubbed an eye inadvertently.


 Agreed. I'd rather transport a dog any day then a little walking / crawling petri dish.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> why wouldn't you drive to where she wanted?
> what difference does it make to you when you're being paid both time and mileage?
> just curious.


Because driving up a parking garage is mostly time very little mileage and time is too cheap.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

JustPaxingThru said:


> Tried to use Uber for 2 different rides. One from our parking garage to our dinner location (15min, 3 miles away), and another on the way back. Took a total of 4 different calls to get the job done...
> 
> When our group was ready we dropped our pin, and received notification that our Uber was on his way and 2 minutes away. It then changed to 4 minutes away, still, no problem. It's showing he's moving in the right direction, and there is traffic. We get it, it's fine. Shortly after, the app shows him turning a few blocks away. He calls us and says "I am at x & x, where are you?". We tell him, we are standing where the pin was placed at a different intersection about 4 blocks away. He says okay, and hangs up. Still watching the app, he is driving around lost. We call him and ask where he is going, and if he knows where we are. He says yes, I will be there in 2 minutes. We wait the 2mins, and app says he is still 4mins away heading in the opposite direction! We called yet again, saying where we were & he verified that's where the app was...and that he was coming. Over 5 minutes later, we called him & said we had changed plans, and to cancel. Waited over 15mins for an Uber that couldn't figure out where we were after we had told him multiple times. There was also an awful language barrier.
> 
> ...


missing a turn is a 4 star..

blowing a stop sign is a 1 star and report to uber.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Because driving up a parking garage is mostly time very little mileage and time is too cheap.


likely would only count a minutes anyways. the garage would likely block the GPS signal and uber would not think you where moving.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Because driving up a parking garage is mostly time very little mileage and time is too cheap.


lol... man, you ain't cut out for this work. 
Absolutely nothing personal - but if you pulled that on me as a pax just because you didn't feel like driving a couple of hundred yards, I'd 1* you and write to Uber to say that that you refused to drop me where I asked to be dropped. <shrug - maybe it's just me>


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Because "parents" (Like those idiots that used to have those 'baby on board' signs in their back windows... as if I could give a damn), usually have those little organisms with them that spit up in the car, scream like banshees, throw their food, drop their formula, take massive dumps in their leaky pants that leaves a cloud of excremental fog in the car for the next three days.
> And these "parents" think that their little genetically inferior mongos think that they can do no wrong and usually tear up a seat trying to install one of those seats which are invariably filthy to begin with and should have been carted off to a toxic dumpsite months ago just like asbestos... with an environmental permit.
> Those kids should be mandatorily dressed in little mini biohazard suits before entering the vehicle and dome lights should have ultraviolet bulbs that would be focused on them from the beginning to the end of the trip.
> Short trip, no tip, and three days of sterilization of the interior so that civilized people can actually ride without catching some nightmarish disease because they touched a surface inside of the vehicle and then rubbed an eye inadvertently.


WTF?


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Because driving up a parking garage is mostly time very little mileage and time is too cheap.


And maybe they don't even realize or care that you probably have to pay to get out of the F'n thing!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> lol... man, you ain't cut out for this work.
> Absolutely nothing personal - but if you pulled that on me as a pax just because you didn't feel like driving a couple of hundred yards, I'd 1* you and write to Uber to say that that you refused to drop me where I asked to be dropped. <shrug - maybe it's just me>


First off I'm not a man. And I didn't say I would refuse to do it. I was just explaining why a driver might not want to.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> First off I'm not a man. And I didn't say I would refuse to do it. I was just explaining why a driver might not want to.


First off, 'man' is a figure of speech - as in "oh, man".
Second - sorry - I didn't notice that you were answering a question you weren't asked.
Third -I was asking the person that said they refused to drive the pax to where they requested.
I should have quoted that post - but since my question was just after it in the thread, I thought it would be obvious.

And finally, when you say:
_Because driving up a parking garage is mostly time very little mileage and time is too cheap._​It still makes me think that "you ain't cut out for this work".


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh My said:


> And maybe they don't even realize or care that you probably have to pay to get out of the F'n thing!


What are you talking about?
Now we're going to start complaining about hypotheticals that haven't ever happened to us?
As if there isn't enough to complain about?


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> What are you talking about?
> Now we're going to start complaining about hypotheticals that haven't ever happened to us?
> As if there isn't enough to complain about?


I don't know where you're from that parking garages are free. Obviously not the same place as I.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh My said:


> I don't know where you're from that parking garages are free. Obviously not the same place as I.


Really - you want to go there?
Then tell me - when was the last time you received a ride request to pick someone up inside a gated garage?


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Really - you want to go there?
> Then tell me - when was the last time you received a ride request to pick someone up inside a gated garage?


I wouldn't put it past Uber pax to request a ride inside a parking garage you need to pay to get out of lol. I also wouldn't put it past a newbie to actually do that pickup and pay for parking garage ticket.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh My said:


> I don't know where you're from that parking garages are free. Obviously not the same place as I.


There are many apartments with parking garages here in houston. You usually need a code or card to get on but there is no charge (you might get towed if you park there without a permit).

Also many here give you 10 or 15 mins free before charging.

It just depends what kind of parking garage.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Really - you want to go there?
> Then tell me - when was the last time you received a ride request to pick someone up inside a gated garage?


Two separate occasions riders were standing behind a gate in a PAY parking lot. The first one I told to come on out from behind the fence if he wants a ride. The second one I waved and kept driving. The other wanted to be dropped off on the 3rd level garage attached to a shopping mall. I don't know if it was a pay garage but it had gates, was near the airport and, trust me, NOTHING here is free. I'm sure you at least had to have a ticket validated by one of the stores. I wasn't driving in to find out.

That's how F'n DUMB some of these Uber riders are. The one I told to come out from behind the fence looked all confused and walked over to the bus stop and boarded the bus - right where his dumb ass belongs. And that's proof positive we're competing with public transportation at these rates. So I no longer do it.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Biovirus said:


> I've taken Lyft and uber rides.
> 
> Over all every ride blew balls. That's why I think these people on here crying about their rating actually deserve their ratings


Did you ask your Uber/Lyft Drivers if they know about the Forum?

I'd postulate that subset of Drivers who "blew balls" is not the same subset of Drivers who're on the Forum, and thus inherently more connected, informed & superior.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh My said:


> Two separate occasions riders were standing behind a gate in a PAY parking lot. The first one I told to come on out from behind the fence if he wants a ride. The second one I waved and kept driving. The other wanted to be dropped off on the 3rd level garage attached to a shopping mall. I don't know if it was a pay garage but it had gates, was near the airport and, trust me, NOTHING here is free. I'm sure you at least had to have a ticket validated by one of the stores. I wasn't driving in to find out.
> 
> That's how F'n DUMB some of these Uber riders are. The one I told to come out from behind the fence looked all confused and walked over to the bus stop and boarded the bus - right where his dumb ass belongs. And that's proof positive we're competing with public transportation at these rates. So I no longer do it.


If it's fashion outlets.. Parking is free. 
If it's the new rosemont entertaining center.. Parking needs to be validated.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> If it's fashion outlets.. Parking is free.
> If it's the new rosemont entertaining center.. Parking needs to be validated.


Glad you know. I didn't and neither did my passenger. I live in and do most of my rides in the city. There are no free parking garages here.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> missing a turn is a 4 star..
> 
> blowing a stop sign is a 1 star and report to uber.


Everyone misses a turn from time to time. As long as it doesn't add miles and miles to the trip let that go. Blowing a stop sign is another matter entirely.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

D Town said:


> Everyone misses a turn from time to time. As long as it doesn't add miles and miles to the trip let that go. Blowing a stop sign is another matter entirely.


It's easy to do when they're covered by trees or blocked by a FedEx truck, UPS truck, utility truck, lawn mowing crew truck like they are in Chicago.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh My said:


> It's easy to do when they're covered by trees or blocked by a FedEx truck, UPS truck, utility truck, lawn mowing crew truck like they are in Chicago.


Guy 1 stared me for missing a turn. 6 way intersection he said turn left and there was 2 options. 50/50/90 kicked in and i guessed wrong while waiting for him to look up from his phone to clarify his directions.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> Guy 1 stared me for missing a turn. 6 way intersection he said turn left and there was 2 options. 50/50/90 kicked in and i guessed wrong while waiting for him to look up from his phone to clarify his directions.


BTW 50/50/90 goes like this. If you have a 50/50 chance of being right 90%of the time you will be wrong.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Honkadonk said:


> I wouldn't put it past Uber pax to request a ride inside a parking garage you need to pay to get out of lol. I also wouldn't put it past a newbie to actually do that pickup and pay for parking garage ticket.


For the record the OP stated quite clearly that they were outside the garage in a follow up post.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

I guess I shouldn't be as surprised as I am at hearing from so many 'entitled' drivers complaining about 'entitles' paxs.
We are, after all, all from the same gene pool.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Because "parents" (Like those idiots that used to have those 'baby on board' signs in their back windows... as if I could give a damn), usually have those little organisms with them that spit up in the car, scream like banshees, throw their food, drop their formula, take massive dumps in their leaky pants that leaves a cloud of excremental fog in the car for the next three days.
> And these "parents" think that their little genetically inferior mongos think that they can do no wrong and usually tear up a seat trying to install one of those seats which are invariably filthy to begin with and should have been carted off to a toxic dumpsite months ago just like asbestos... with an environmental permit.
> Those kids should be mandatorily dressed in little mini biohazard suits before entering the vehicle and dome lights should have ultraviolet bulbs that would be focused on them from the beginning to the end of the trip.
> Short trip, no tip, and three days of sterilization of the interior so that civilized people can actually ride without catching some nightmarish disease because they touched a surface inside of the vehicle and then rubbed an eye inadvertently.


You are seriously twisted


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^^.......and people accuse Murphy of being an optimist..............


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> BTW 50/50/90 goes like this. If you have a 50/50 chance of being right 90%of the time you will be wrong.


.......and people accuse Murphy of being an optimist...........


----------



## Tony from New Jersey (Jan 21, 2015)

Now in NJ, cancelation fee is $5.00 and minimum is also $5, so why bother calling Pax, (Uber does not recommend that) wait outside for 5 mins, if Pax does not show up, cancel and collect cancelation fee. After Uber fee driver take home is $4.00 but if you call the Pax, find the right location/pick up point wait for the Pax for 4.99 Min and take them for minimum ride. After Uber fee and safety fee, driver would take home $3.20. Which one would you like 1 or 2 scenario?


----------



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

JustPaxingThru said:


> Tried to use Uber for 2 different rides. One from our parking garage to our dinner location (15min, 3 miles away), and another on the way back. Took a total of 4 different calls to get the job done...
> 
> When our group was ready we dropped our pin, and received notification that our Uber was on his way and 2 minutes away. It then changed to 4 minutes away, still, no problem. It's showing he's moving in the right direction, and there is traffic. We get it, it's fine. Shortly after, the app shows him turning a few blocks away. He calls us and says "I am at x & x, where are you?". We tell him, we are standing where the pin was placed at a different intersection about 4 blocks away. He says okay, and hangs up. Still watching the app, he is driving around lost. We call him and ask where he is going, and if he knows where we are. He says yes, I will be there in 2 minutes. We wait the 2mins, and app says he is still 4mins away heading in the opposite direction! We called yet again, saying where we were & he verified that's where the app was...and that he was coming. Over 5 minutes later, we called him & said we had changed plans, and to cancel. Waited over 15mins for an Uber that couldn't figure out where we were after we had told him multiple times. There was also an awful language barrier.
> 
> ...


Improper pin placement is very tough on the drivers and the passengers. It's easily my biggest complaint, after speaking with many passengers it seems that the uber app makes this more complicated than it should be. I have no way of knowing if the pin was misplaced. If it is obvious (the pin is in the middle of a lake) I will call. Sometimes a rider will notice the pickup pin is in the wrong location, and will call, I will always offer to cancel so they can request another, or if they do not mind waiting a little longer I will do my best to get to them. I will not argue with a passenger about pickup pin placement. It's not worth the effort and the chance of upsetting them. So far it is pretty obvious the rider app makes it very easy to misplace a pin, or does not always accurately relay the correct pickup location to the driver. Either way it puts the driver in a very bad spot, that actually encourages drivers to be jerks about pickup location. My advice, always double check pickup pin placement before you request and make sure you provide an address with your pickup location, if you suspect the driver might have an issue, call. If the driver does not answer, cancel within five minutes of the request, then try again. I know it's a hassle, but that's the best advice I can think of.


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

JustPaxingThru said:


> Tried to use Uber for 2 different rides. One from our parking garage to our dinner location (15min, 3 miles away), and another on the way back. Took a total of 4 different calls to get the job done...
> 
> When our group was ready we dropped our pin, and received notification that our Uber was on his way and 2 minutes away. It then changed to 4 minutes away, still, no problem. It's showing he's moving in the right direction, and there is traffic. We get it, it's fine. Shortly after, the app shows him turning a few blocks away. He calls us and says "I am at x & x, where are you?". We tell him, we are standing where the pin was placed at a different intersection about 4 blocks away. He says okay, and hangs up. Still watching the app, he is driving around lost. We call him and ask where he is going, and if he knows where we are. He says yes, I will be there in 2 minutes. We wait the 2mins, and app says he is still 4mins away heading in the opposite direction! We called yet again, saying where we were & he verified that's where the app was...and that he was coming. Over 5 minutes later, we called him & said we had changed plans, and to cancel. Waited over 15mins for an Uber that couldn't figure out where we were after we had told him multiple times. There was also an awful language barrier.
> 
> ...


I hope u learned not to use the pin. That's the worst way to get a ride cuz the pin gets missplaced. Just look around for an address which u will deff find. U shouldn't have problem if u put In ur address manually. And did u really tip the guy??? Lol joking I'm sure u did I'm asking cuz it was surging most don't tip on surge cuz they think we making killing on that 5$ ride


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Martin818 said:


> I hope u learned not to use the pin. That's the worst way to get a ride ...


Entering an address is usually ok - but not always. An address could be a large shopping mall or business complex - or the airport. 
An address does nothing in cases like that to help the driver find the rider. 
*
An accurate pin drop is the best way to direct a driver to the pick-up location*.

The problem is not in using the pin -
it's in requesting a ride without setting the pin to the exact pick-up location.
If a driver is following the Uber protocol, they will always DRIVE TO THE PIN LOCATION
because that is what Uber tell us to do.

This is a failure on Uber's part for not teaching riders how to use the app.

*If a rider doesn't bother to set the pin to the correct location, it's not the driver's fault that the rider sent the car to the wrong pick up location.*

One way for the rider to ensure an accurate pin drop to the rider's exact current location is for the rider to *click on the LOCATION UPDATE ICON* on the map *BEFORE tapping REQUEST RIDE*. (here's the the icon in the Android version of the Uber Rider App)


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> I'm an experienced UberX driver who has cut my hours of driving to a minimum. I only drive in the mornings to try to pick up airport runs.
> 
> I'll cancel on you if I think you are wasting my time with a minimum fare.
> 
> ...


Hey Sharky! Could you imagine the educational value of your "Ode of a UBERX Driver" if copied 100s/1000s of times and stuck up around the place/world for public to see?

I'm Thinking telegraph poles, bus stops, community notice boards etc.

Maybe a slight rewrite including a part as to why drivers don't discuss how horrid UBERX is because of the use of the smartphone microphone and their ability to record in-car conversations. Maybe including the UP URL if the Moderator says OK (please comment LAuberX

If you approve please tag /respond, I wouldn't reproduce anything that isn't Okayed by its Author.

Drivers who do distribute your poignant words can then perhaps follow up, by taking a photo of it and posting back on this Forum with its location.

Whaddayareckon?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Hey Sharky! Could you imagine the educational value of your "Ode of a UBERX Driver" if copied 100s/1000s of times and stuck up around the place/world for public to see?
> 
> I'm Thinking telegraph poles, bus stops, community notice boards etc.
> 
> ...


I could write something better than this, but thanks for enjoying my free associated rant.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> I could write something better than this, but thanks for enjoying my free associated rant.


Yes please, it gives a very clear first person POV to the lies that Uber peddles. Will await uberpeople.net okay to include or not include UP.net URL. I think giving this forum wider reach is important as well


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

JustPaxingThru said:


> Tried to use Uber for 2 different rides. One from our parking garage to our dinner location (15min, 3 miles away), and another on the way back. Took a total of 4 different calls to get the job done...
> 
> When our group was ready we dropped our pin, and received notification that our Uber was on his way and 2 minutes away. It then changed to 4 minutes away, still, no problem. It's showing he's moving in the right direction, and there is traffic. We get it, it's fine. Shortly after, the app shows him turning a few blocks away. He calls us and says "I am at x & x, where are you?". We tell him, we are standing where the pin was placed at a different intersection about 4 blocks away. He says okay, and hangs up. Still watching the app, he is driving around lost. We call him and ask where he is going, and if he knows where we are. He says yes, I will be there in 2 minutes. We wait the 2mins, and app says he is still 4mins away heading in the opposite direction! We called yet again, saying where we were & he verified that's where the app was...and that he was coming. Over 5 minutes later, we called him & said we had changed plans, and to cancel. Waited over 15mins for an Uber that couldn't figure out where we were after we had told him multiple times. There was also an awful language barrier.
> 
> ...


Drivers are really hit or miss. I always type in the business name I'm next to as a pax. On the driver side the first thing I do is check the pin for the side of the road the lax is on and adjust my approach accordingly. Making sure you have the right pin drop is imperative.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

JustPaxingThru said:


> Tried to use Uber for 2 different rides. One from our parking garage to our dinner location (15min, 3 miles away), and another on the way back. Took a total of 4 different calls to get the job done...
> 
> When our group was ready we dropped our pin, and received notification that our Uber was on his way and 2 minutes away. It then changed to 4 minutes away, still, no problem. It's showing he's moving in the right direction, and there is traffic. We get it, it's fine. Shortly after, the app shows him turning a few blocks away. He calls us and says "I am at x & x, where are you?". We tell him, we are standing where the pin was placed at a different intersection about 4 blocks away. He says okay, and hangs up. Still watching the app, he is driving around lost. We call him and ask where he is going, and if he knows where we are. He says yes, I will be there in 2 minutes. We wait the 2mins, and app says he is still 4mins away heading in the opposite direction! We called yet again, saying where we were & he verified that's where the app was...and that he was coming. Over 5 minutes later, we called him & said we had changed plans, and to cancel. Waited over 15mins for an Uber that couldn't figure out where we were after we had told him multiple times. There was also an awful language barrier.


I just want to offer some potential insight into how this could have happened.

Sometimes, we get the call while driving. You don't have time to pull over to study the app and then accept. Usually, I just accept if it's close enough to me, then I try to make my way there. He may have accepted your call, then found a safe place to pull over to figure out where you were. That may have been when he called you.

He could have been on a one-way street or stuck in traffic. Sometimes roads or intersections are closed off or wrecks have happened. I don't know that that was the case, but sometimes it is. Also, I've pulled up to passengers who have told me, "Oh, the app shows you are still 2 minutes away." So the app does lag sometimes more than others.

Also, if I'm in a side of town I'm not extremely familiar with, I can't see my navigation when passengers call.

But, yes, 15 minutes is a long time to wait. I wouldn't have waited that long. If you have doubts, just cancel within 5 minutes so you don't get charged.



JustPaxingThru said:


> After our first failed attempt, we try to call another Uber to take us to our location. This guy showed up in 4mins with no issues finding us (the same location we were at previously). Destination was already in the app, he plugged it in & we were off. He wasn't super talkative which is fine with us, as long as he gets us where we need to be & safely. Well, he braked incredibly hard every single time! AND, he blew through a stop sign, had people honking and mad at us. Not a good situation at all. While we reached out destination in one piece, we were all a little rattled by the rough ride. We gave him a 4 star, which we think was generous.


4 was too generous. If there's a safety issue, I would consider reporting it.



JustPaxingThru said:


> After we had dinner, we needed a ride back into the city. We called for another Uber, except this time the pin wasn't dropped correctly. A minute or two after we had gotten a driver, we tried calling him to give the correct location. He didn't answer. A few minutes later, it says he is "arriving". We try calling him once again, still no answer. Called him once more, still no answer. You would think the guy would have made some attempt at contacting us since the area was surging at this point, but nope. In a last ditch effort, we also tried to text him. He never once answered us!


When the pin isn't dropped correctly, cancel immediately and re-request.

He wasn't trying to reach you; he was trying to collect a $5 cancellation fee, which likely would been more than he would have made off the 3 mile ride -- with none of the risk involved. Is it right? No, it's a terrible way to do business, but it's a symptom of Uber's policies and pricing.



JustPaxingThru said:


> After having cancelled that failed attempt, we called for another & made sure the location was correct & it was still surging in the area. The guy showed up 5mins later & we were off to the destination. He was talkative, drove well, and we felt safe. Not sure if it was because he is a parent himself, and perhaps a more cautious driver. But overall, we had a great experience with him. He got 5 stars, and a nice tip from us.


I would've asked for his direct phone number. Next time you're out, you can see if he's working.



JustPaxingThru said:


> Maybe we just had some bad luck yesterday, or is it always "hit or miss"? In the past, if only a few trips, I have had pleasant experiences.


It's always hit or miss. Uber has been cutting rates in most markets and that has chased away many drivers, leaving only the desperate and... Well, I won't say it.

I'm assuming these were UberX or XL rides? Have you tried UberBlack/SUV or do they have that option in your area?

Also, have you had any experience with Lyft? As a passenger, I've found the service to be better than Uber.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> *i don't think its about shity uberX drivers, its about cheap ass entitled passengers, They pay peanuts so they think they have the right to treat us like charlie brown*.


Not necessarily. This pax is a tipper, but people aren't going to tip for shit service.

Also, a pax like this who is willing to sit down and write about his/her experience may be your biggest asset as a driver. If you could get pax to see the realities of uber and be on the drivers' side, they could help effect change. But bashing the passengers when they come here to engage in dialogue is a missed opportunity.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> In the case of P.O.S. uberX clients It's Not "you get what you pay for!"
> It's "you pay for what you think you are getting!"
> It's called "The Devaluation of a Service"
> 
> ...


Huh?!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

JustPaxingThru said:


> The city I was in was Pittsburgh. I heard the rates had been cut sometime around the start of summer (UberX only, not UberXL). I believe the rate is still over $1/mile, perhaps $1.20 or so.












You're right. $1.20/mile.

For a 3 mile, 15 minute trip, you paid $1.50 + 3($1.20) + 15($0.20) + $1 srf = $9.10?

The driver gets $9.10 - $1 srf - 20% = $6.48. Out of that, the IRS says it costs 57.5 cents per mile to drive a car. If you're lucky, you'll drive 1 paid mile to every 1 unpaid mile. So that ride may have cost him up to $3.46, leaving him $3.02 for his time (and to pay taxes).


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Huh?!


Yes, you get it,

if a $1,000 a night call girl serviced you for $20, you would say - *Huh?!, did i call a hooker.*


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Huh?!


no kidding - huh? is right.
I'm going to have more respect for a hooker than a *****?
I'm going to categorize prostitutes by class and respect one more or less than the other?
wow... glad I know, now.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> no kidding - huh? is right.
> I'm going to have more respect for a hooker than a *****?
> I'm going to categorize prostitutes by class and respect one more or less than the other?
> wow... glad I know, now.


Yes we uberX drivers are the hookers of the transportation industry, Glad you see the light... Now Uber On.

i realize its a hard pill to swallow but my analogy is perfect..


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

JaredJ said:


> Drivers are really hit or miss. I always type in the business name I'm next to as a pax. On the driver side the first thing I do is check the pin for the side of the road the lax is on and adjust my approach accordingly. Making sure you have the right pin drop is imperative.


^^^
Yeah, right.
With some pax, you have to make sure that they got the pin in the right zip code... then adjust your approach accordingly.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> no kidding - huh? is right.
> I'm going to have more respect for a hooker than a *****?
> I'm going to categorize prostitutes by class and respect one more or less than the other?
> wow... glad I know, now.


Right?! I wasn't aware there was a caste system in the prostitution world. You learn new things every day from uber drivers, man.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

JaredJ said:


> Drivers are really hit or miss. I always type in the business name I'm next to as a pax. On the driver side the first thing I do is check the pin for the side of the road the lax is on and adjust my approach accordingly. Making sure you have the right pin drop is imperative.


You can move pin and set address at the same time, its one or the other you can't do both..


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> I'm an experienced UberX driver who has cut my hours of driving to a minimum. I only drive in the mornings to try to pick up airport runs.
> 
> I'll cancel on you if I think you are wasting my time with a minimum fare.
> 
> ...


I think it's telling that this post has more likes than any other I've ever seen. 18 at last count.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Right?! I wasn't aware there was a caste system in the prostitution world. You learn new things every day from uber drivers, man.


are your fingers typing just so you can feel the keys or the screen.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Yes, you get it,
> 
> if a $1,000 a night call girl serviced you for $20, you would say - *Huh?!, did i call a hooker.*


Is there a difference? You're paying for sex. Hooker, prostitute, call girl: they're all the same.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Is there a difference? You're paying for sex. Hooker, prostitute, call girl: they're all the same.


Most hookers (street walkers) are drug addicts, all they care about is getting you to nut fast, so they can move on and buy drugs,

If you are a men looking for a good time, you don't pay a hooker, you call a high class call girl.

If you are in need of a professional transportation driver, So why would you request an UberX at a $1.00 per mile or less..


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Most hookers (street walkers) are drug addicts, all they care about is getting you to nut fast, so they can move on and buy drugs,
> 
> If you are a men looking for a good time, you don't pay a hooker, you call a high class call girl.
> 
> If you are in need of a professional transportation driver, So why would you request an UberX at a $1.00 per mile or less..


So, the price you pay determines how much you respect someone/thing? What do you think of people who have sex with you for free (assuming some have)? Lol


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> but my analage is perfect..


Your anal what?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> So, the price you pay determines how much you respect someone/thing? What do you think of people who have sex with you for free (assuming some have)? Lol


You are a troll, i am done with you..


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Your anal what?


analogy


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> analogy


Whew!!! For a moment there I thought you were talking about some green plant like growth in your butt.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Whew!!! For a moment there I thought you were talking about some green plant like growth in your butt.


I'm surprised he's not calling you a troll, too.


----------



## Old Town Uber (Jun 10, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Why the F*ck do i need to talk, my name is not Cedric The Entertainer..
> 
> Getting tired of the shit passengers, starting driving taxi in 2001, i was giving great service, great rates, water, candy and gum long before uber, All you shit self entitled passengers can kiss my ass.


I've quit talking to the passengers. My one week went to 4.87. I don't get paid to entertain. I get paid to drive you from point a to point b. At 4.87 I'm still eligible to drive for uber and I don't have to pretend to like you or be interested in what your saying.

The few points difference I'll give just not to have to talk to you. You don't pay enough to hear my words of wisdom

My preferred passenger. Business peeps with expense accounts. They don't pay for it. Automatic 5*.

You want a private driver for bus change. Don't expect more than you'll get on a city bus. You get a greeting and if your lucky you'll get a goodbye. But you don't get that with a bus ride so consider yourself fortunate I acknowledged you on the way out.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Old Town Uber said:


> I've quit talking to the passengers. My one week went to 4.87. I don't get paid to entertain. I get paid to drive you from point a to point b. At 4.87 I'm still eligible to drive for uber and I don't have to pretend to like you or be interested in what your saying.
> 
> The few points difference I'll give just not to have to talk to you. You don't pay enough to hear my words of wisdom
> 
> ...


As I have said many times, 
"We are nothing more then bus drivers on a non-fixed route"


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Old Town Uber said:


> I've quit talking to the passengers. My one week went to 4.87. I don't get paid to entertain. I get paid to drive you from point a to point b. At 4.87 I'm still eligible to drive for uber and I don't have to pretend to like you or be interested in what your saying.
> 
> The few points difference I'll give just not to have to talk to you. You don't pay enough to hear my words of wisdom
> 
> ...


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

merkurfan said:


> Guy 1 stared me for missing a turn. 6 way intersection he said turn left and there was 2 options. 50/50/90 kicked in and i guessed wrong while waiting for him to look up from his phone to clarify his directions.


I guess we've all lived and learned but no jackass Uber or Lyft passenger (that possibly never drove a car before) is guiding me with their ****ing phone from the backseat. Rule #1, 2 and 3.

One was ejected when she changed her mind about the preferred route 3 times from downtown Chicago forcing me snake around in the opposite direction all 3 times. Her final "Yeah, you're right, let's take Lake Shore Drive" prompted me to drop her off right at the corner we were at. They can do their little research to save 5 cents or 30 seconds BEFORE they get in MY car.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> As I have said many times,
> "We are nothing more then bus drivers on a non-fixed route"


Bus drivers are employees and get benefits.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Bus drivers are employees and get benefits.


And protected by a union when they haul off and punch an unruly passenger in the face.


----------

